# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  شيخ الأزهر محمد الخضر حسين

## محمد طه شعبان

ولد بمدينة نفطة بتونس سنة 1293هـ - 1876م، وحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم التحق بجامعة الزيتونة 1307هـ - 1889م، ونال شهادة العالمية سنة 1321هـ - 1903م.
تولى التدريس فى الزيتونة، وأنشأ مجلة "السعادة العظمى" سنة 1321هـ، ثم ولي قضاء بنزرت بتونس عام 1324هـ - 1905م إلى جانب التدريس والخطابة بمسجدها، ثم استقال وعاد إلى الزيتونة للتدريس بها ثانيةً، وفى سنة 1325هـ   اشترك فى تأسيس الجمعية الزيتونية، عيِّن مدرسًا سنة 1326هـ بمدرسة الصادقية، وهي المدرسة الثانوية الوحيدة فى القُطْر التونسي آنذاك.
كرَّس قلمه وبيانه لمحاربة الاستعمار، وتنقل بين أقطار عربية وغربية كثيرة، حتى استقر به المقام فى القاهرة؛ حيث حصل على   العالمية من الأزهر، وأصبح من علمائه وأساتذته.
تجنَّس بالجنسية المصرية، وشارك فى النشاط العلمي والعملي، وعيِّن رئيسًا لتحرير "مجلة الأزهر" عام 1349 هـ - 1931م.
- عين عضوًا بمجمع اللغة العربية منذ إنشائه فى سنة 1366هـ.
- صدرت مجلة "لواء الإسلام"؛ فعُهد إليه برياسة تحريرها فى سنة 1370هـ.
- تقدم برسالة "القياس فى اللغة العربية"، ونال بها عضوية جماعة كبار العلماء.
- تولى (مشيخة الأزهر) فى سنة 1371هـ - 1952م، واستقال لأسباب صحية سنة 1373هـ.
انتقل إلى رحمة الله سنة 1377هـ - 1958م، ومُنح اسمه (وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى)، بمناسبة الاحتفال بالعيد الألفي للأزهر.
من آثاره العلمية: 
- كتاب"القياس فى اللغة العربية"، "نقد كتاب: الإسلام وأصول الحكم"، "نقد كتاب: في الشعر الجاهلي"، ديوان: "خواطر الحياة".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t144817/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله تعالى .

----------

